# Speakin of BLDC, anyone tried M&C



## Crash (Oct 20, 2009)

Their BL200 motor looks attractive. 420KW/1000Nm. The only unattractive part is the fact that it weighs 350Kg!


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

meanderingthemaze said:


> http://www.ev-motor.cn/?list-702.html
> 
> I know one person who has one on order, their prices are pretty good too.


Where are the prices posted?


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

I got a quote for the BL40-3 including controller and shipping for $6122.

Not as cheap as lowcarbonidea, but the specs are much better. If they are correct, because the quote specs differa lot from the online catalog.

So what do you guys think of:

BL40-3 PM BLDC motor, 320V, 6000RPM, (only) 45kg, IP65, class-H, 96% eff, water cooled, 40kW nom, 80kW peak.
DL-120 controller 320V, 300A. That's it. No more info.

In the online catalog the specs for the BL40-3 are:
333V, 6000RPM, 65kg, IP55, class-F, 95% eff

45kg is very temping. But is it the truth?


----------



## Crash (Oct 20, 2009)

Kind of scary that the specs they quoted are so different from the catalog's specs. You may want to email them back and ask them about that. perhaps they spec'd a different model or they've upgraded that model recently.


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Yep, I better do that.


----------



## meanderingthemaze (Jan 25, 2010)

Sorry, but I don't have a complete price list. But the price my friend was quoted was pretty good. Maybe ~$5k for the BL37-1? Sorry don't have the exact number right now.

The other somewhat scary thing is that they make the motors to order. So, perhaps these are theoretical designs. 

On other news, I heard there is a company that has improved their manufacturing process and have dropped the price per lb of rare earth magnet used in BLDC to about half of what China is charging and like 1/4 of what US companies are charging for them. This could make the motors even cheaper hopefully?


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Now they say it's 85kg. Quite dissapointing. 

Just as heavy as the lowcarbon offre. But more expensive and confusing.


----------



## Crash (Oct 20, 2009)

Jan said:


> Now they say it's 85kg. Quite dissapointing.
> 
> Just as heavy as the lowcarbon offre. But more expensive and confusing.


LOL! Every time you ask it goes up 20Kg! Ask again!!! OHHH please ask again!


----------



## Jan (Oct 5, 2009)

Crash said:


> LOL! Every time you ask it goes up 20Kg! Ask again!!! OHHH please ask again!


Finaly I got another email today. After I mailed that it was getting a little confusing.

The reply is: It is 65kg, if I want that, but the power is now down to 30kW continious.

I give up.


----------



## Crash (Oct 20, 2009)

HAHAHA!!!

They don't know their ass from their own product.


----------



## Kelmark (Oct 26, 2009)

Does anyone know of an American manufacture of BLDC motors that can be used for EV's?

I think BLDC would be great for my project but I hate dealing overseas.


----------

